# 200 amp Service



## Alias (Dec 4, 2013)

Okay, a few pictures of a 200 amp panel.  Do you see any problems?

http://i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u452/fiddlefooted/elec1.jpg

http://i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u452/fiddlefooted/elec3.jpg

http://i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u452/fiddlefooted/elec4.jpg

The building that this services has a store on the 1st floor and an apartment on the 2nd.  Each are 100 amp services.  I'm attaching the real estate listing, and yes, I'm looking at purchasing this building.  It has actually been well cared for.

http://www.keweenawrealestate.com/listing.php?target_mls=1073561

Sue


----------



## Span (Dec 5, 2013)

Did some work after meter inspection.

Red wire being re-identifiy as neutral or grounding.


----------



## ICE (Dec 5, 2013)

'bought a funky looking sink drain.  Strange place for a mirror too.


----------



## conarb (Dec 5, 2013)

Sue:

I think you better come back to California.


----------



## Alias (Dec 5, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> 'bought a funky looking sink drain.  Strange place for a mirror too.


Yeah, this seems to be a common configuration here.  You should see the washer waste.......

Sue


----------



## electriclese (Dec 6, 2013)

Is that vanity trap upside down?


----------



## pwood (Dec 13, 2013)

sue,

it was minus 27 degrees in tropical Alturas the other morning. Stay away, fight the urge to return:mrgreen:


----------



## BSSTG (Dec 13, 2013)

Classic S trap. gotta love it.

BS


----------



## BSSTG (Dec 14, 2013)

Alias said:
			
		

> Okay, a few pictures of a 200 amp panel.  Do you see any problems?http://i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u452/fiddlefooted/elec1.jpg
> 
> http://i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u452/fiddlefooted/elec3.jpg
> 
> ...


Assuming the main is the service disconnect, looks ok to me. Can't see a lot of detail though. There must be only 1 meter serving the building huh? Cool looking building.

BS


----------

